# Mswalt Joins The Big Dog Club!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO MSWALT - 1000 POSTS AND COUNTING*









Way to go Mark! You are breathing rarified air now.
Just don't let it go to your head!









Can I get a big *WOOF!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Congrats on yourWoofie Award 1000 posts that's alot chatting







Jan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congratulations Mark
Now you're with the Big Dogs


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

WOOF

Congrats.

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Woohoo and another inductee! Congrats and thanks for the sharing!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Wowser Bowser! Write on!


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

1000 Posts, geez, I am not


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Man...all these guys hitting the 1k mark is crazy. Don't get me wrong, I love on the information. Just wish I had more to offer to get me to the 1k club....


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats mark









woof woof

darrel


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd like to thank the Academy for this award and all the little people that made it possible-----my DW, my computer tech, my English teacher and my Typing teacher in high school, Verne, and all my fellow Outbackers, especially the moderators who have shown favor by not stifling my productivity by censring any of my posts (to this date, that is). Thank you all very much! and God bless America!

Seriously, though, this forum is great. The information shared here is priceless, and often humorous. I hope I've been able to add a little of both (very little *useful* information, however, I'm afaid).

Oregon_Camper,


> (Man...all these guys hitting the 1k mark is crazy. Don't get me wrong, I love on the information. Just wish I had more to offer to get me to the 1k club.... )


 you do just fine. Keep it up.

To the rest of you, keep on postin'!!!!

Mark


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Geez, I'm just trying to get to 100!

Well, this is one more on my way there....


----------



## AFCamper (Jun 1, 2005)

not even close to the 100, let alone the 1000....but only time will tell


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats as the crowd roars









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats.

Great job


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

974 to go then I can be a big Dog. That is too awesome. Congrats for achieving this lofty position







.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Mswalt, Congratulations!









Now I'm one post closer!!


----------

